# [PORTAGE] Duda sobre actualización (close)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo cordial para todos los amables integrantes de este foro.

Tengo una duda sobre la actualización, ya te tengo varios días actualizando y no se actualiza ningún paquete y es bastante raro ya que siempre como minimo se actualiza un paquete. Me gustaría saber como puedo comprobar si tengo algún problema en portage  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Run emerge --oneshot portage

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Luciernaga

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Run emerge --oneshot portage

 

No tenia ningun problema, simplemente no habian actualizaciones para mi sistema, luego de los cambio con los perfiles en portge, las configuraciones se normalizaron.

----------

